# 10 DPO BFP on FREr and BFN on dollar store cheapie



## wanna_baby

Hi ladies, 

As the title says I got a BFP with a FRER and a BFN with the cheapie... is the line dark enough on the FRER?? Did anyone else’s look like that at 10 DPO?? This was within the time limit....
I’m so worried as I had a chemical 2 cycles ago...
Will be testing in 2 days for progression...
Pls pray for me that this is a sticky bean!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Looks perfect for 10dpo


----------



## wanna_baby

Thanks for responding stuckino!! Now the key is for the line to get darker... and for AF is so stay away of course...


----------



## mummy2lola

I never got a line on any test until 12dpo so to get one so early is lovely xx


----------



## Bump288

Plenty dark enough for 10dpo and the cheaper ones may be less sensitive. Good luck !!


----------



## Aphy

I hope it keeps getting darker!


----------



## robo123

The line is clear on both those tests great for 10dpo xx


----------



## wanna_baby

Thank you ladies for the reassurance.. will update in a couple days...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck <3


----------



## wanna_baby

HI,

Just wanted to update on the progression... I think it's now safe to say I am pregnant!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mummy2lola

Look at those beautiful lines,congratulations xx


----------



## JessaBear36

Congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## wanna_baby

thank you ladies!! :cloud9:


----------



## saveme

Congratulations


----------

